# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Borba protiv nasilja nad ženama - i nasilje na porodu je nasilje nad ženama

## ekoi

Vezano uz objavljeni tekst na portalu;
http://roda.hr/article/read/25-11-me...lja-nad-zenama

Mislim da nisam nigdje na portalu udruge roda vidjela ovaj poziv za okrugli stol, neki dan mi je prosljeđen poziv pa prosljeđujem;


OKRUGLI STOL

„I NASILJE U PORODU JE NASILJE NAD ŽENAMA“

4. prosinca 2012. od 10 do 13 sati, Dvorana Ivana Mažuranića
Hrvatski sabor, Trg sv. Marka 6, Zagreb

----------


## Lutonjica

uf
nismo planirali da to bude ovako dijeljeno i proslijeđivano, obzirom da je broj mjesta ograničen, a namijenjeno je prvenstveno institucijama i stručnjacima. p
oziv smo planirale uputiti i široj javnosti, ali tek nakon što nam ovi prvi potvrde svoj dolazak.
također, obzirom da se održava u Saboru, potrebno je prethodna prijava, dakle nije moguće samo se pojaviti i ući.

ako bude mjesta i za zainteresirano građanstvo, svakako ćemo to ovdje javiti

----------


## ekoi

dobila sam poziv iz drugih kanala, ne preko rode pa sam mislila da bi ovdje bilo zainteresiranih budući je rasprava namjenjena i široj javnosti, najte zameriti...

----------


## kata_ch

Drage forumašice,

u 32. sam tjednu trudnoće i u zadnje vrijeme sam intenzivno za laptopom educirajući se što više i što bolje mogu o svemu vezano za porod, dojenje, cijepljenje i ostalim stvarima koje nas čekaju. Sad sam već lagano u panici i očaju  :Sad:  Najviše me brine porod. Da budem točnija: ne brine me porod sam po sebi, ne bojim se bolova ili nekog neočekivanog iskohda, brine me rodilište, medicinsko osoblje i njihova praksa "obavljanja" poroda. Najvažnije od svega mi je PRIRODAN POROD. Čitajući iskustva mladih majki stekla sam dojam da se u rodilištima događa sve samo ne prirodan porod, da se čine medicinske intervencije bez ikakvog dogovora s rodiljom i da rodilja uopće ne dobije priliku birati kako će se njen porod odvijati (a o ostalim pravima izbora da ne govorim). Poželjela sam roditi kod kuće. Toliko mi je velika ta želja sam sam non-stop na rubu suza kad pomislim na to jer sam svjesna da je to gotovo pa i nemoguće (u Hrvatskoj). Sva lijepa porođajna iskustva koja sam pročitala dogodila su se kod kuće, dok se o bolnicama u Hrvatskoj piše kao o nekakvim mesnicama i kućama strave iz kojih i bebe i mame izlaze doživotno istraumatizirane. Svaki dan čitam i plačem jer sve to toliko intenzivno proživljavam i žao mi je žena i njihovih beba koje su se toliko napatile. A možda sam samo naišla na one tužne priče, a one lijepe ću tek pročitati.
Pišem, jer me zanima ima li ipak nade da i u Osiječkom rodilištu porod može proći mirno i bez intervencija, ako to unaprijed zahtijevam? Hoće li mi moja informiranost i pripremljenost pomoći da se oduprem eventualnim neželjenim radnjama nad mojom bebom ili nadamnom? I postoji li institucija kojoj se mogu javiti sa zahtjevom za asistiranim porodom kod kuće (jer, želim se boriti za to pravo, kolko god mali izgledi bili)?

Hvala i pozdrav od mene i moje male vesele i nemirne bebe u tibici  :Smile: 
K.

----------

